# Any OHIO hunters in here?



## billybob (Aug 31, 2004)

looking to chat w/ some ohio hunters i n here.......= ROOKIE


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

I live in NoDak but am originally from Ohio. I grew up in Meigs county down in the SE corner. I go back there to bowhunt every fall. Can't quite get the hills and the hardwoods out of my system. What kind of hunting do you do? Here are a couple of good sites with some boys from Ohio on them.

www.archerytalk.com

www.ohiosportsman.com


----------



## BUZZBYE (Aug 31, 2005)

I live in the Buckeye Have hunted here all my life and have filled a tag 1985-2005 :sniper:


----------



## BUZZBYE (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey what part of Ohio are you in? I will be hunting Carroll county this year plus a couple honey holes in Doylestown, OH, Middle branch twp


----------

